# Great Book



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

So I picked up this book last night at Barnes and Noble and I thought I would share it with you. 

It's called Tell Me Where It Hurts: A day of humor, healing and hope in my life as an animal surgeon by Dr Nick Trout. I have read the first couple of chapters and it is great. He works out of a hospital inBoston called Angell Animal Medical Center. I think you guys would really enjoy it. Here is link about it.

http://www.randomhouse.com/catalog/display.pperl/9780767926430.html


----------



## Sahria (Apr 21, 2009)

I was wondering about this book last time I was at Chapters. I may just have to pick it up tomorrow


----------

